# need help 2017 Trek Marlin 5 or 7



## bevans (Nov 1, 2010)

Im 32 and havent been on a bicyce since i was 15, I'm looking to get into riding trails and riding with my wife for exercise. I'm in Middle GA and we only have 6 trails within an hour of me, they are all beginner friendly except 1 so Im looking to get a beginner bike and stopped by my LBS and test rode the Trek Marlin 5 and 7. I originally didnt want to spend over $500 on my bike, just because Im not sure if ill stick with this hobby and i'll also be buying my wifes bike (she has decided on the Trek Skye SL) but I have since decided I could up my price to $850 for my bike. 

My LBS only sells trek, so my choices are down to the 2017 Marlin 5 or Marlin 7 (they dont have any closeouts in my frame size). Ive also searched the state on CL for used but cant find anything, and I like the idea of having the LBS support since I dont know how to work on these. Now, the marlin 7 has hydraulic brakes over the 5's mechanical and the 7 also has rockshox 30 forks over the 5's suntour xct, as well as better components... but would I be better off Buying the 5 and using the suntour upgrade program and upgrading to an air fork or just buying the 7 and being done with it? I saw where some MTB magazine named last years Marlin 7 the best beginner MTB under x amount of dollars.

The LBS owner and staff say that the 5 can handle our local trails no problem, but the ride would be better on the 7 and the brakes are alot better on the 7. I am new to all of this and didnt even know what forks were last week, so any help regarding these 2 bike would be great. Oh, im 6' 175lbs if that matters.


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

I decided to go with a nicer bike I was in the same boat and didn't know if I wanted to spend the money on something that I wasn't sure if I would like but I absolutely loved it and now wish I would have got something better so I would go with the 7 because by the time you upgrade the 5 it would cost you more than what the 7 costs up front 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good advice above. The XC30 will do just fine on beginner trails and ok on gnarly stuff I used one for a year. The better bike will save you $$$ in the long run.


----------



## bevans (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks!

I've been asking around on some other forums and was suggested to get the Marlin 6 since it has hydraulic brakes, which the 5 doesn't. It also comes with the RST Gila fork instead of the rockshox 30, which he admitted the rockshox was better, but the RST was adequate for the trails around here...I believe everything else is the same as the 5.. but the reasoning on getting the Marlin 6 was that they didn't feel the 7 was worth the extra $260+ over the Marlin 6. They felt the extra $260 would be better spent on replacing pedals, purchasing same size rear tire as front, helmet, shorts,gear, etc... and then if I decided to stick with this sport, I would be wanting to upgrade to a nice bike in a year or 2 anyway, but that the 6 was good enough to learn the basics on. 

I'm almost sold on the 6 now, especially since it's the only model that has a color scheme I love.. but just wanted to ask 1 more time. Do you agree that the 7 is not worth $260+ more than the 6?

Thanks.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

It's a tough decision how much to spend on your first bike. 

Looked over the specs and noticed different wheels come on the 7.


----------



## bevans (Nov 1, 2010)

I just checked the trek site and itlooks to me like the wheels are the same on the 6 and 7.

This is what they have listed for both the 2017 marlin 6 and 7.

WHEELS

WheelsFormula DC20 alloy front hub; Formula DC22 alloy rear hub; Bontrager Connection 32-hole double-walled rims
Front HubFormula DC20 alloy
Rear HubFormula DC22 alloy
RimsBontrager Connection 32-hole double-walled
TiresBontrager XR2, 29x2.20" front, 29x2.00" rear (13.5 & 15.5: 27.5x2.20")


----------



## bevans (Nov 1, 2010)

oh... just checked and yes the 5 and 7 have different wheels, but the 6 and 7 both have the same wheels.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Ooooops. Wrong year.

The drivetrain components are somewhat better on the 2017. Knew there to be something to justify some of the price difference.


----------



## bevans (Nov 1, 2010)

That was the 2016 model. Here is the link to the 2017

Marlin 6 | Trek Bikes


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Get the 7 and don't look back.


----------



## Evenhanded (Mar 14, 2017)

Go with the better one up front if you can swing it.


----------



## cburns117 (Mar 16, 2017)

I just picked up a Marlin 5 last week, I took it out in the snowy trails of my local spot and had a blast. I'm your age and haven't ridden an MTB in the last decade anyway, so we're in pretty similar spots. I know the 7 is better, but just know that the 5 is a really nice ride anyway. People on these boards with $3000 bikes will talk it down, and that's fine, but I had a blast on the thing. Do what's best for you man, and enjoy the bike, whichever one you get.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Always buy the better bike, or the best you can afford. If you stick with it you'll have a bike you won't outgrow so quickly as your skills improve. If you don't stick with it you'll have a bike you can more easily sell.


----------

